

Will You Take $100 Now or $200 in a Month? - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/2014/04/11/will-you-take-100-now-or-200-in-a-month/

======
meric
"Will You Take $100 Now or $200 in a Month?"

I suppose it depends who you are, on the value of $1, and how many other
people you're making the same offer to...

Definitely take the $200 in a month if you're my bank.

------
valdiorn
Depends. Are you a trustworthy person to handle my money, or are you a meth-
head junkie who owes me rent? Because if it's option #2, the risk of
"investing" with you is probably not worth the interest rate.

------
vaidhy
Would answering "Yes" get me a $100 now and $200 in a month?

